
Uber accused of using a secret program called Hell to track Lyft drivers - konceptz
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-hy-uber-updates-2017-story.html
======
monkmartinez
It shouldn't be that hard... most of my uber drivers have a Lyft sticker next
to the U.

~~~
Neliquat
Yup. But I suppose a diff of uber vs uber+lyft might make a good shitlist.
Thats on top of tracking its drivers when moonlighting, perhaps giving them
more valuable pickup location and frequency data. Uber is a data company,
transport is just the means, self driving a distraction.

------
konceptz
This article doesn't have much, if any, substance but I'm wondering if there
is any different (more complete) sources people have read?

